# Plattfischhaut säubern ?



## torino (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo
wollte mal fragen ob man Plattfische irgendwie entschuppen muss oder Schleim entfernen muss ? Und wenn dann wie am besten ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Nö, muss man nicht.
Obwohl... jain. Steinbutt solltest du unbedingt häuten, denn er hat unter der Haut kleine Knorpelsteinchen die wirklich kein Genuss beim Essen sind #d Die man ne Platte häutet weiß ich aber nicht, habs auch noch nie gemacht.
Ansonsten, nach dem Ausnehmen eine Schere nehmen und die Flotten alle abschneiden, da ist nichts dran.


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

wenn du den schleim in der pfanne gerne hast und den damit verbundenen geruch, dann brauchst du es nicht.
einfach mit nem messer abkratzen.

antonio


----------



## Kistenmann (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



antonio schrieb:


> einfach mit nem messer abkratzen.


Genau so mache ich es auch. Schön stabiles Messer und dann runtergekratzt das Zeug :g


----------



## mamba (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Moin auch,

ich 'bearbeite' die Plattfischhaut immer mit Stahlwolle (Accupatz f. die Küche). Das geht prima.


----------



## pangea (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Hallo

Ich fische ab und an auf Karpfen und da geht auch mal der eine oder andere mit nachhause ( meist ein Spiegler, da spar ich mir das entschuppen in der Küche ), wenn es gerade passt. Die Wasserschweine haben ja auch ganz schön viel Schleim auf der Haut.
Ich gehe da so vor : Fisch ausnehmen ( eh klar ), dann streu ich grobes Meersalz auf die Haut, lass das kurz einwirken und entferne dann mit Küchenkrepp das Salz mitsamt dem Schleim wieder. Das geht ausgesprochen gut !

Weiss zwar nicht ob das in dem Fall auch funktioniert, aber man weiss ja nie.

Schöne Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Bei mir werden die Platten filetiert.Dann kommt die Pelle
runter und fertig.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Eristo (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bei mir werden die Platten filetiert.Dann kommt die Pelle
> runter und fertig.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Bei sind die Filets oft zu trocken geworden, daher säubere ich die Platten nur noch gründlich und schneide den Flossenaum, zusammen mit dem Kopf und dem spitzen Dorn an der Bauchhöhle, komplett mit einer robusten Schere ab.

...hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder auf´s Wasser|uhoh:

Petri
Erich


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



Eristo schrieb:


> Bei sind die Filets oft zu trocken geworden, daher säubere ich die Platten nur noch gründlich und schneide den Flossenaum, zusammen mit dem Kopf und dem spitzen Dorn an der Bauchhöhle, komplett mit einer robusten Schere ab.
> 
> ...hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder auf´s Wasser|uhoh:
> 
> ...



dann hast du sie totgebraten.
aber so eine schöne knusprig gebratene haut hat was.

antonio


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

...aber nicht nur beim Filet, im ganzen auch schön #6


----------



## torino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Aber ich habe heut erstmal ein Video gekuckt und da wurde gesagt das gerade Flundern viel Schuppen haben was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Aber ich habe heut erstmal ein Video gekuckt und da wurde gesagt das gerade Flundern viel Schuppen haben was sagt ihr dazu ?


 

Was möchtest du hören? Das sie Schuppen haben,weist du
ja jetzt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Ja wie ihr die dann säubert weil er ziemlich feste hat !?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Flundern kannste mit Haut braten, von den Schüppchen merkt man nichts. Wenn du keinen Schleim willst, ordentlich abspühlen und auf Küchenpapier legen, fertisch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



			
				FehmarnAngler;3187231[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Flundern kannste mit Haut braten,*[/COLOR] von den Schüppchen merkt man nichts. Wenn du keinen Schleim willst, ordentlich abspühlen und auf Küchenpapier legen, fertisch.


 

Bei Flundern kein Problem,nur bei Klieschen mag ich sie nicht
dranhaben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Naja, der TE hat Flundern erwähnt... bei mir wird nicht alles was platt ist als Flunder abgestempelt (oder noch schlimmer, alles was rötliche Punkte hat ist Scholle... #q).

Bei der Kliesche mag ich die Haut eigentlich auch, habs allerdings noch nie ohne probiert


----------



## torino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Und kann man auch normal ganz einfach mit den Entschupp Messer vorgehen und den Schleim und die Schuppen runterkratzen oder brauch man es normal gar nicht damit probieren ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Und kann man auch normal ganz einfach mit den Entschupp Messer vorgehen und den Schleim und die Schuppen runterkratzen oder brauch man es normal gar nicht damit probieren ?


 

Probier es aus,sonst ist dein Fisch vergammelt,bevor du
angefangen hast.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Spöket16 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Moinsen,
gebratene Platte sind sowieso eine Delikatesse.#6
Ansonsten denke ich, mit einem robusten Messer die Haut scharf abkratzen, das reicht.

Dann PETRI


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Geschirrspülmaschine müsste auch gehen, wenn Du die Flunder in die Tellerfächer stellst. Den Reinigungs-Tab würde ich aber weglassen.
  Falls sie anschließend noch nicht ganz gar ist, kannst Du sie noch in den Toaster stecken, oder nimms Waffeleisen. 


  Im Ernst, gründlich abwaschen nur mit den Handflächen und klarem Wasser reicht völlig. 


  Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Ich würde mal sagen das man jede Plattfischhaut mitessen kann. Allerdings ist es für den einen ekelig und für den anderen einfach lecker.
Wer es nicht mag sollte seine Platten filetieren und die Haut abziehen. Ist wirklich einfach und gut. 
Schuppen ist Blödsinn das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nö, muss man nicht.
> Obwohl... jain. Steinbutt solltest du unbedingt häuten, denn er hat unter der Haut kleine Knorpelsteinchen die wirklich kein Genuss beim Essen sind #d Die man ne Platte häutet weiß ich aber nicht, habs auch noch nie gemacht.
> Ansonsten, nach dem Ausnehmen eine Schere nehmen und die Flotten alle abschneiden, da ist nichts dran.


 
Einspruch !!! Einspruch Euer Ehren... *lach* |supergri
Flossen abschneiden ist aus kulinarischer Sicht eine mittelschwere Katastrophe... #q jedenfalls wenn du die Platten im Ganzen braten möchtest !! Denn in den Flossen ist einer der besten Geschmacksträger enthalten den es bei der Fischzubreitung gibt::: FETT !!! Probier es aus, du wirst den Unterschied schmecken !! Und ganz nebenbei: die Flossen-Saume lassen sich nach dem Garen auf dem Teller fast ganz von allein entfernen, einfach anfassen und abziehen...
MfG. Leng_Sucher #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

genau, dat beste an so´m ollen plattfisch ist das fett an den flossen, oder wie für meine freundin haut und flossen(die mag dat fleisch gar nicht so gern-dafür den "abfall" umso lieber|kopfkrat

schönen gruß


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Hei Observer
Damit das so bleibt - nie bei Dir kosten lassen !
Oder nennst Du sie Muschi :vik: ??
Uwe


----------



## chrisdive (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das man jede Plattfischhaut mitessen kann. Allerdings ist es für den einen ekelig und für den anderen einfach lecker.
> Wer es nicht mag sollte seine Platten filetieren und die Haut abziehen. Ist wirklich einfach und gut.
> Schuppen ist Blödsinn das geht gar nicht.


 
Genau, Mittelgroße Exemplare werden auf der Rückenseite enthäutet. das geht am besten mit einem herkömmlichen Küchenlappen und einer Zange...einfach gut Festhalten und richtung Schwanzende abzeiehen!! Die Bauchseite ist nicht so Zäh und du kannst sie getrost mitessen, sehr lecker!! Größere Fische werden filetiert und enthäutet...alles andere geht wieder zurück und soll noch wachsen, ist ja eh kaum was dran :q:q:q

Viel Spass beim ersten versuch und nicht gleich aufgeben, aller anfang ist Schwer #6

mfg


----------



## Kotzi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaut säubern ?*

Ich ess auch die Flossen mit, die sind so schön knusprisch.
Sonst auch immer einfach waschen und braten, ist der fisch frisch stinkt auch nichts. ein bisschen curcuma mit ins bratfett und es riecht gar nicht mehr.


----------

